# Panasonic V10



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm just about ready to jump into a new display, and I am 99% set on the Panasonic 58V10. Just wondering if anyone had one, and what you thought of it. Reviews have all been good, and other user opinions online were positive. I saw the 50" in Future Shop and it looked good with their mediocre signal, but it looked great when the hi def animated movie section kicked in.

I still haven't been able to see it hooked up directly to a BD player, and in 24p mode, which is one of the main reasons I want the V over one of the other model lines, and I would love to see it for myself before I buy. It will be connected to an Oppo BDP-83 for BD and DVD duty, and a hi def cable box via HDMI for regular TV watching.

If anyone has input on the V10 series, I'd love to hear it. Otherwise I will just have to post my own findings in a few weeks after I pick one up!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have not seen anyone talking about this unit around here, nor is it listed in any of the equipment listings. I suspect we will be counting on you to break us in with it. :huh:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

My friend got a V10 series television not too long ago and he is super happy with it. Panasonic TVs are among the best televisions on the market right now! I don't think you'll be disappointed, but certainly tell us, in detail, what you think when you get it.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

With any luck, mine will be ready for pickup tonight, and I'll be able to post some initial impressions tomorrow. I've got a few BDs ready, and HD cable through Rogers, so I'm excited to get going! I'll get some more details up for you soon.


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

So, any thoughts yet? Or have you been too busy watching HD football and Blu-Ray Discs? 

FWIW, I spent a few minutes with a V10 plasma at a friends house and was impressed. It certainly wasn't an A/B comparison, but I liked it better than the Sony LCD at a different friend's house.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually I'm still waiting for mine. 

Apparently delivery is way backed up pretty much across North America, and word from Panasonic Canada is that they're not sure when new supply will arrive. It's frustrating, but at least I have my name in the queue, and I am hoping to get mine in the next week or two, considering most people were waiting around 4-6 weeks from what I've read. I'm all ready for the day it does arrive, with my Monoprice HDMI cables sitting on the shelf next to a slowly growing stack of Blu-Ray discs, not to mention the shows we've been recording in HD every week in anticipation.


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

I just ordered one today from my local BB Magnolia. It should be delivered in about one week!! I got an excellent deal on it, I still cannot believe! I will post back with some impressions.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

It's finally here! :yay2:

The new TV was delivered last night. First of all, it is heavy. I read the 110 lb weight on the spec sheet, and didn't think much of it, but then when it came time to unbox it and build the stand it became very obvious. I'm even more impressed that my girlfriend was able to help the delivery guy get it in the house before I made it home from work!

After a period of stand assembly and cable re-routing, we got it in place, and fired it up. Even out of the box, the picture was great. HDTV from our Rogers box looked good on most channels, and fantastic on some. I still can't get over how crisp and clean Jeopardy was. We watched an episode of House PVR'ed from Global HD which looked great, and popped in the Twilight BluRay for a couple minutes to test out the 24p/96Hz mode. I'm not sure on BD performance yet, but at least I got all the devices set to default to that mode.

It is certainly a BIG change from the 27" tube we had been using, and after I get the set broken in for 100hrs or so, I'll do some fine tuning and tweaking (I will probably use CO1's settings from AVS). I love the picture already, and I know it's still got room to improve. Here's a quick BB phone pic until I find the actual camera.


----------



## BruZZi (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase. The 58V10 is a great TV. 


.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Was the 24p mode worth the extra cash?Ive been debating between the g10 and v10


----------



## LinusInPW (Dec 28, 2009)

I bought the 58v10 when it was first released ( have owned panny plasma since 2006 and was sold on review of 54v10 ). The tv looks amazing and display is amazing - watch all blurays using the 24p mode 

I think this is an amazing set - havent used any of the additional internet features but will give them a try at some pt


----------

